# Group picture! :)



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey all,

Been a while since I've posted pictures. My camera broke, so I've been stuck taking pictures with my iPhone, which is a bit difficult.. but anyways, here are a couple pictures from today that I took. Enjoy!

BIG will be 14 months in a couple days. He weighed in at 150 lbs. at 13 months. 
Bonez will be 7 months in a few days. He weighed in at 106 lbs. at 6 1/2 months.



















Cheers,
Adrian


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Awww, such adorable smushy faces.... And so tiny too....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I just love your dogs. So handsome!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

What an adorable picture!


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

Totally kissable


----------

